# Warranty Extension for Auto Trans Valve Body



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Just got a letter in the mail today that was dated as Nov 2010 so God knows how long it took them to ship it from VWOA. Basically stating that "Certain 2003-2008 Volkswagon Automatic Transmission Vehicles" are experiencing hard shifts from 1st-2nd and from 2nd-3rd. The warranty is now extended to 7 years or 100,000 miles from when the vehicle was purchased and the diagnosis and repair of the valve body will be free if you are experiencing this problem. 

Just figured I'd share this with you all! Have a happy holidays all :beer: 

ELF


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Got mine to today. I have felt this a couple of times so I guess I will take it in.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Same here 1st to 2nd but not always. I'll take it in after the Holidays and see what the dealer says.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Imma take mine in as it usually does it from 1 to 2 and from 2 to 3


----------



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

It just got cold in these parts and three day's in a row I felt the same slip from 2nd to 3rd from a cold start. I have begun warming the car since this started and have not had the problem. Should I take it in?


----------

